# Piney Ridge Boatworks - Pamlico 22 update



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Been a while since I posted here thought I would get everyone up to date.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Owner, builder and supervisor.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

In the new shop


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That build is sweet! What kind of layout and fishing is it to be used for?


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

That hull looks amazing...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kinda looks like my old skiff on steroids ;D

I bet that thing floats in 4 inches of water.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful & amazing [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

> I bet that thing floats in 4 inches of water.


3.5"


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

So I guess since they moved my this is not a micro skiff.

What are the definitions, I think this thing is micro.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1279327344/16#16

but, micro means "a much smaller version of the norm."
In your neighborhood, I'm guessing anything under 25' is
considered to be a small boat.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Pluggin away every day, me and Maybelle. 

We did have a little excitement yesteday when we overheated and blew up the shop vac, I thought it was gonna catch fire!

Foredeck in and glassed, Fuel tank installed, console in and glassed. foredeck hatch made and glassed. everything smeared.

Seat bracing glued in, aft casing deck / poling platform glued in place today. started coating out everying that is wood with west.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Aft casting deck / poling platform complete, working on the thwart bench seats.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

We have been fishing quite a bit lately, good fishin but not much time in the boatshop. Got over there today to work on her.

Anchor locker hardware to hang the hook complete.

Thwart bench seats glassed, faired and fit.

first layer of covering boards fit.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking good as usual. When you say "covering boards" are you referring to the gunnel caps?


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

yep, we callem covering boards or wash boards


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Weather has been unfishable all week, we hope to get out tommorow.

Been productive in the boatshop though.

Sprayed the inside of the hull with a high build primer.

glued the first and most of the second layer of covering boards on today.

pics...

spraying primer...









unmasked...









covering boards....


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

We are rollin at Piney Ridge Boatworks.

Me and Maybelle that is, actually Maybelle has taken on some new responsibilities at the boat shop. While she continues to be shop security and alarm system, as well as boat ramp bumper fetcher, she has taken on the new responsibility of chief materials taste tester. Here she is sampling some of Eastern North Carolina's finest Juniper.










Covering boards are glassed, all thats left is fairing, primer and paint.

Here is the construction process of the covering boards.


















































Joe was helping me trim the cured glass and measuring with "his" tape measure









Also glassed in a wire chase for the steering hoses wires fuel line etc.









Hopefully goin fishin tommorow!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good and you're making alot of progress. Will there be a floor, or are the frames going to be exposed as they are?


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Nothing is exposed, everything is glassed and or sealed.

There is a self bailing floor made out of foam and nida core.

The Thwart seats are part of the design as per the owner. He wanted it compartmentalized for carrying different types of duck decoys, also wanted the seats.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

All of the parts are built, and sprayed in High Build Primer.

Piney Ridge Boatworks Chief Quality Control Inspector stopped by for a suprise visit yesterday, I think he liked what he saw, and even pretended to drive.










Anchor Locker


















I think we passed inspection.









Alot of sanding now.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

this is such a cool project


----------



## Djanes1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Some of the most beautiful classic lines I have seen in a long time. I love it.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Lookin' great! This is really going to be a duck hunting boat?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looks great! I want one

- Did I read that this boat will have a poling platform?!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Bump for an update please.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Spelling and grammer doesn't count in boatbuildin!

Yes, it is really going to be a duck boat, carry decoys people and access to the blinds.

Got the motor, and the jet.

Got the top coat sprayed and started masking for the non skid.

Made a paint booth, sort of....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a world of difference
between a barely competent amateur
        and a true professional...

[smiley=z-respect.gif]

           Awesome, Captain!


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Next step is the non skid.

got her all masked off and sanded ready to shoot the nonskid.

However, I need to get it atleast 50 degrees in the shop.

Tough to do when it is 26 degrees outside.

Waitin on a warm front.

Hopefully going bluefin scoutin tommorow.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Duck hunting has been gettin in the way of productivity in the shop, we are in Deltaville playin in the snow now.

Nonskid done, getting ready to hang the motor on her when we get home in a couple of days.

First time I have ever sprayed it, only way to go.

Will post some pics when we get home.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a truly amazing build!


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Almost.......

Big Dan and I put the steel on her yesterday.

Waiting on two switches, control cables, battery and tach.

Then she goes up to Manteo Marine for the initial startup to set the oil injection pump.

Some sneak peeks before she comes out of the shop.










































I still think this thing is micro....


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great! It's funny you say that because I was thinking the same thing on your second to last picture. The angle oft he shot makes it look similar to other boats we're used to seeing on here. I bet it'll float pretty shallow!


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Pulled her out the shed today, and went for a boat ride.

I think she works.


























Had to pole her through a big wad of eel grass to start her up for the first time.....

















One slight problem....the motor would not shut off, I had not wired the kill circuit.

















I was in the boat for the initial ride, but then they took me to shore, so I could shoot some pics...

We were only able to run her about 3800rpm till she is broke in.

































some video:
http://www.fishbiteme.com/images/bryanskiff/MOV02066.MPG

I think she will work.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Been following this since the start awsome build and all around cool boat. Love that jet drive on it  congrats on the finished product


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

very cool, you have yourself one awesome machine


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

She is not mine, and the owner is very happy.

My wife had to remind me that it is not "my" boat.


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Delivered Hull # 2 today.

I will post performance and weight stats as soon as we get her weighed and broken in where we can run her!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Awesome boat. It is amazing how much larger it looks in the build process, it really does put things in perspective in the shots with you guys on board. 

Steve


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Same interior layout as the first?

I've seen a lot of boats of all sizes built in this county but that is the cream of the crop for skinny water rigs. NICE!


----------



## Captain_Jay_Kavana (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, same layout.


----------



## jjc0009 (Apr 1, 2013)

Man, that's about one of the neatest boats I've ever seen.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

That is a great hull, Why the jet drive?


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

> That is a great hull,   Why the jet drive?



Same Question?

Nice work all the way around


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Captain Jay,

How much $ for you to build one of these for me?
I love this boat and it would be perfect for the tidal creeks in N Fl.


----------

